
An app to run creative sessions remotely or document presential ones - dalareo
https://github.com/dalareo/design-thinking
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
dalareo
I've designed this app using Meteor and Interact.js. It is made for document
creative sessions and also for running remote ones. Specially interesting for
design thinking processes. Business Model Canvas and Empathy Map templates are
included. This app is part of EduCaaS project.
[http://educaas.io](http://educaas.io)

